# Airprint et connexion à imprimante



## gLgpdo (20 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon iPad 2, je veux faire des impressions depuis mon iPad sur une imprimante compatible airprint que je me suis déjà procurée sur la liste fournie par Apple.

Par contre j'aurais souhaité réaliser ces impressions sans passer par un intermédiaire (borne wifi, etc...) je pensais personnellement que cela se passait par exemple comme une connexion bluetooth sans intermédiaire.

Il y a t-il une solution pour pouvoir imprimer sur une imprimante via l'ipad sans intermédiaire ?

Merci à vous !

Cordialement,


----------



## thefutureismylife (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour je suis justement actuellement en train de me renseigner sur tous ce qui concerne "Airprint".

Pour imprimer via iPad pas d'autre moyen que d'utiliser cette norme. Ainsi soit tu achètes une imprimante compatible : 

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4356

Soit tu utilises ce type de procédé qui consiste à transformer ton imprimante en imprimante réseau compatible AirPrint en passant par ton mac :

http://icommephoto.com/2011/10/14/nouvelle-appli-fingerprint-airprint-sous-windows-sans-souci/


----------



## Grop85 (26 Octobre 2011)

J'ai cru comprendre que Airprint devait utiliser un réseau wifi?!
Personnelement je passe par le réseau wifi de ma time capsule, elle meme connectée à ma box internet.
Je ne savait pas que l'on pouvait créer un reseau wifi avec le mac


----------



## thefutureismylife (27 Octobre 2011)

Oui oui il faut un réseau wifi, dans la seconde solution c'est juste que le document que tu veux imprimer depuis ton iPad passe par ton mac (via une application qui simule une imprimante compatible AirPrint)


----------



## Grop85 (27 Octobre 2011)

OK merci pour l'explication


----------

